# Splendid natural ergonomics (Natural fork oak)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué ResorteroS!
Let us have more fuel to the fire.

Here I bring a family of the TorcuataS (twisted), Since I found the branch thought its spectacular ergonomic for the curvature had. The wood is oak and because of my love for snakes I decided to name this as "Nauyaca" is one of the three most poisonous snakes of Mexico. very beautiful colors and very aggressive.

I hope my slingshot Nauyaca be as lethal as his name lol! 

Here ...The Nauyaca Snake 


















Hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Mi Chepo,

Siempre haces unas resorteras bien chingonas!

Mi favorita de tus resorteras es la de tu Avatar con el peso en su centro..


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

that´s mine, for shure!!!

my birthday is coming soon!!!... early july!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias Nico, creo que también para mi, jeje! es un moneda de 20 centavos de los de reciente edición. y con esa horqueta en particular empecé a experimentar tallando a modo de favorecer un agarre más comodo.

Gracias por la visita y el comentario

Thank you very much Nico, I think also for me, lol! is a 20-cent coin of the recently published. and with that particular fork in carving began experimenting with ways of promoting a more comfortable grip.

Thanks for the visit and comment


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

still couldn't found a proper word to describe it.......


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola Chepo , esa serpiente da mucho miedo , espero no encontrarme con ninguna nunca .
Como siempre su trabajo es fantastico.
Un abrazo y a seguir disfrutando.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chepo, that arched back look like it's under tension and your resortera is ready to . . . _strike!_

Gorgeous job with that oak.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job chepo ! what do u coat them in?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

gorgeous as the rest of your work.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

_Mai Chepo, 
I am just glad to see a new resortera inspired by a snake. This is the second one you made the other one, as I remmember was the *Tepokata*, very nice as this one and curved too. Ok, enough with the complements put it in the happy box and send it to Huanaxhuato en Xidoo. If you delivered in person even better, so we can go to shoot with it. Saludos.

Mai Chepo,
Me gusta mucho esta otra recua inspirada en otra arrastrada. Segun me acuerdo esta es la segunda que hace con tal inspiracion y pues la primera fue* la tepokata* muy chida y curva. Bueno despues de los halagos ya sabe, pongala en la cajita feliz y mandela a Huanaxhuato en la ciudad de Xidoo. Ora que si la trai en persona, mejor asi nos vamos a probarla por ahi. Saludos.

_


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very beautiful as always


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

C'est belle comme un fleur. Il y a beaucoup des naturelles qui sont magnifique de votre fabrication. Spécialement avec votre forme distinctif du manipule.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> C'est belle comme un fleur. Il y a beaucoup des naturelles qui sont magnifique de votre fabrication. Spécialement avec votre forme distinctif du manipule.


Orale! casi lo entendí a la primera jeje! merci mon ami, presque compris le message. lol!


----------

